# Hilfe, Text-Farbe Automatisch ändern je nach hintergrund-Farbe?



## gixnetwork (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein hintergrundbild welches denn aktuellen himmel zeigt.

Problen ist das in der nacht schwarz und am tag blau, grau oder weiss.

ich kann den schwarzen text in der nacht nicht sehen.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass die text farbe das "negativ" vom Hintergrundbild ist?

Hintergrundbild Schwarz = Weisser Textlink

Hintergrundbild Blau = (vermutlich Braun) Textlink.

--

habe einiges ausprobiert.

Farbwechsel an hand der zeit ist keine lösung, da ein gewitter an tag sehr dunkel werden kan!

Fals ich das zu kompliziert erklärt habe, ein link zum test datei. http://www.wetterstation-weingarten.ch/wetter/index.php

Hier ein beispeil was ich unter "negativ" verstehe http://imageshack.us/f/171/text4j.jpg/


Danke für jeden vorschlag


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Mai 2013)

Hi,
du kannst doch abfragen welche Hintergrundfarbe gesetzt wurde und dann die entsprechende Textfarbe setzen.
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/style.htm
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/sprache/bedingt.htm

Mit jQuery ist das ganze etwas leichter zu schreiben.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gixnetwork (12. Mai 2013)

@ Jan
du kannst doch abfragen welche Hintergrundfarbe gesetzt wurde 

RE. ist ein HintergrundBILD welches immer andere farben hat.

versuche es mal mit den links von dir. Danke


----------



## tombe (13. Mai 2013)

Also das man mit Hilfe von Javascript die Farbe des Hintergrundbildes so einfach auslesen kann, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Zumal dann ja auch immer erst ermittelt werden müsste wo der Text steht und wie das Bild darunter an der Stelle aussieht.

Eventuell kannst du aber deinem Text einen zur Textfarbe passenden Hintergrundfarbe geben und diesen mit opacity so einstellen das das Hintergrundbild noch zu erkennen ist!?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
die Farbe des Hintergrundbildes kann man nicht auslesen. 
Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen das er eine Farbe per CSS gesetzt hat. Was er aber machen kann ist doch überprüfen welcher Dateiname für das Hintergrundbild verwendet wird und dann entsprechen eine vordefinierte Schriftfarbe setzen.

Grüße


----------



## tombe (13. Mai 2013)

> Farbwechsel an hand der zeit ist keine lösung, da ein gewitter an tag sehr dunkel werden kan!



Also nachdem was gixnetwork da geschrieben hat, wechselt die Farbe je nachdem welches Wetter ist (eventuell Live-Bild****).

Wenn der Bildnamen Aufschluss über die Farbe gibt, könnte man es wie Jan-Frederik geschrieben hat machen. Ansonsten wären nähere Infos wie die Hintergrundbilder genau aussehen hilfreich.


----------



## gixnetwork (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Also, JA "Live" bild (25sec reload) mit dem selben namen

Habe die text farbe weiss gesetzt und ein javascript mit "textschaten efekt" erscheint mir die eleganteste Lösung.

Eingenlich wlote ich die bildfarbe nicht ermitteln, sondern einen "befehl" setzen. (fals es so einen befehl gibt!

von text ein bild erzeugen =bildtext.gif - bildtext.gif farbe negativ von bildfarbr webcam.jpg

php Script von text ein bild erzeugen=
<?
// WsWin Variable Windchill Sensor...
$text = " Windchill TEXT";

$image = imagecreate(250,18);
$im = ImageColorAllocate ($image, 255, 255, 255);
imagestring($image,4,0,0,$text,1);
imagejpeg($image,"chill.jpg");
?>

etwas kompliziert  wenn überhaupt möglich 

Danke für eure Antworten

fals ich ne lösung finde, sag ich gleich bescheid


----------



## tombe (13. Mai 2013)

Du könntest theoretisch mit PHP aus dem Bild die gesuchte Farbe ermitteln. Das setzt aber vorraus, das du genau weißt wo auf der Seite der Text platziert ist.
So wie du es aber in dem Beispielbild im ersten Beitrag gemacht hast, das geht zu 100% nicht. Du müsstest dir einen Punkt/Pixel im Bild aussuchen und entsprechend diesem die Farbe ermitteln bzw. für den Text festlegen.


----------



## gixnetwork (14. Mai 2013)

Desten dank für die zahlreichen Antworten und vorschläge.

Aus technischen gründen bleibe ich vorerst beim script - schatten effekt.

habe eh noch 2 probleme welche ich UNELEGANT gelöst habe

Link zum beitrag http://www.tutorials.de/javascript-...wegen-und-reloaden-ohne-html-zu-reloeden.html


----------

